# What Happened to Portsnap?



## Keith (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been running portsnap fetch all weekend.  "Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found. Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed. No mirrors remaining, giving up.


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 13, 2010)

working here.


----------



## Nightweaver (Sep 13, 2010)

Working fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2010)

Does your resolving work? What is the output of [cmd=]host portsnap.FreeBSD.org[/cmd] and/or [cmd=]dig portsnap.FreeBSD.org[/cmd]
?


----------



## Keith (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.  Apparently, while fooling around with a new domain name... I... well, I fixed this by adding defaultrouter= statement to rc.conf.  Yes, I use a router but funny is that I could install a port..but I couldn't run portsnap.  Well, anyway it's fixed.  Thanks, keith.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2010)

Keith said:
			
		

> Yes, I use a router but funny is that I could install a port..but I couldn't run portsnap.


If the port's distfile already exists in /usr/ports/distfiles/ the port will build without having to download anything.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2010)

And some ports are so small that they have the needed files onboard (i.e. in the ports tree itself).


----------

